# Todays results.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so proud of him! I just have to work on myself. Even the evaluator said, it was myself that needed more confidence,then Bruno will be even better!
I'm so happy right now!:woof::woof::woof::woof:

I debated if he was ready or not,cause it's another year to take the test if the dog fails. But again, I worried for nothing~


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Now that's some nice work!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::woof::woof::thumbsup::thumbsup:
*GOOD JOB, BRUNO!!!!!
That's great news, Katie! Congratulations to you both!
*


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks! I actually cried. LOL~
I was so happy! he did wonderful today. only twice did I have to correct him around a dog!
He even made a girlfriend :3


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats way cool.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats but there is some info you should know and everyone else should know about the CGC.
If you miss one item the evaluator may let you retest later that same day, if you fail again you will have to wait to a later time. 
There is no rule about retesting a dog if they fail in one year. You can retest when ever you feel you are ready to take the test. You can retest as soon as one week if you feel you are ready.
I have been a CGC evaluator for a few years now and no ware in the rules does it say one year.

Dogs who display DA or HA behavior is a different story and they have to be reported to the AKC.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah. I did not know this. Bruno was around a whole bunch of dogs today,and he did really well.

He just needs more social skills(interactions),and he'll be even better. He did not bark once~
The two times i had to correct him,both were my fault.
1st one,a dog got right up into his face,2nd one was I made the mistake of letting him sniff a butt first,instead of letting the other dog sniff him first.
I had it backwards.

But he never lunged at or snapped at any of the dogs(he's never done this actually) It was a soft growl,walk away,that's what he did.

Right when I saw he was getting annoyed,I corrected him,and told him that's not how you behave,and he got that right away.

edit: The dog during the cgc,Bruno didn;t even know he existed. The handler,had to get his attention,to make sure Bruno saw the dog,which he then did,perked his ears up a bit,but then continued to sniff around.

Even though he has this CGC now,I'm still going to enter him into another training class,for the social skills,and confidence boosts for me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good for you! Sounds like you are doing good with his classes, keep up the good work.
Just a helpful hint I would let Bruno visit or sniff dogs that come around, teach him to ignore them, there is no reason for his to socialize with them that way. Especially since he is growling, don't put him in that situation just make him ignore the other dogs. Even my dogs who like other dogs do not visit with strange dogs. Not a good idea for any breed, you never know what that other dog will do and not fair to put you dog in a situation he does not need to be in.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

CONGRATS!!

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

:woof:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> good for you! Sounds like you are doing good with his classes, keep up the good work.
> Just a helpful hint I would let Bruno visit or sniff dogs that come around, teach him to ignore them, there is no reason for his to socialize with them that way. Especially since he is growling, don't put him in that situation just make him ignore the other dogs. Even my dogs who like other dogs do not visit with strange dogs. Not a good idea for any breed, you never know what that other dog will do and not fair to put you dog in a situation he does not need to be in.


THANK YOU! This is what I've been doing,but have been told that no, I need to let him get use to the other dogs,by sniffing.
I don;t feel comfortable with this,and I feel it's better to have him ignore them.
All i have to say is "ah ah, leave it,let's go",and Bruno ignores the dog and follows me. Bruno has no problem sniffing another dogs butt,but boy, they better not sniff his.

He knows that Leave it means, he can NEVER have it. Wait, means he can have it eventually if he's good.
I had to correct my friend 2 times today with this. She acted like I messed up the rules when teaching him,and that leave it should be,just ignore it for a minute,till I say you can have it.:hammer::hammer:

I want him to be able to be in close proximity of other dogs,and be able to ignore them,as if they weren't even there.

I had a situation today,where I ended up with Bruno and myself surrounded by at least 5 dogs,and I quickly told Bruno to come on,and we left the situation.

My friend keeps telling me I'm making it worse, by constantly watching him like a hawk,and not letting him meet other dogs up close. But I don;t feel like I am.
I keep telling her Pit bulls are different from other dogs,and are not trained the same.
But she feels all dogs are.
She thinks a pit bull will understand the other dogs body language,and I have to tell her,that that's not always the case.
Sigh. She's reminding me of myself,when I didn't know crap about these dogs.

Perhaps i should tell her to come on here.

I don't think I should do something I don't feel comfortable in doing,and since Bruno obviously isn't comfortable either,why make the situation worse?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

WOOHOO! Congrats on your certification!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

GET EM GIRL!!!!!:woof: I am so happy for you told you, you had it in a bag :clap:, you should think about going farther with him and doing rally or something.... or maybe that’s just me I am getting a little obsessed with rally agility, flyball, schutzhund, weight pulling pretty much anything to work my dogs mentally/physically that both they and I can enjoy lol :roll:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno actually got to test out agility,and he was a natural...Well not the weave polls.
He was suppose to go straight through them,but kept zig zaging in them. LOL
Which is what you're suppose to do,just not what we wanted him to do ~
He loved the tunnels!

That tunnel,with the barrel and the cloth at the end(name?) when I let go of the cloth thing,as he went through it,he attacked it LOL.
Thought it was a tugging device.

He even liked jumping over the bars, though his fat butt couldn't go to high.

I was bummed I missed the weight pull try outs. I saw the demonstration,but didn't get the chance to try it.
Got distracted by the booths. hehe~

But I signed up for a dock diving demonstration event in May. Excited for that!
Finally got Bruno enjoying the water.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH! I hate it when ppl are like "no you need to make them get along and sniff" BS is all I really have to say about that.

I look at it this way, I should be more interesting than the dog next to them. They should ignore all dogs and focus on me. Even my dogs who like other dogs I do not want them looking for playmates they should be paying attention to me and nothing else. The dogs do not need to meet and I tell my students not to let the dog play or say hi unless they will know that dog for life. No need to risk any problems!

Not all dogs have to say "hi" that just bugs me as a trainer when I see other trainers try to make all dogs get along. The same reason I hate dog parks for any breed, just asking for trouble!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Not all dogs have to say "hi" that just bugs me as a trainer when I see other trainers try to make all dogs get along. The same reason I hate dog parks for any breed, just asking for trouble!


This is what I learned in the Bullseye training class as well. We were not allowed to let the dogs meet. They were all in the same room together,but not allowed to greet at all.

We had times where we walked them around the room all together,but that was our lesson,in teaching them not to be distracted by other dogs,when out on a walk.

I really liked those classes, I wish it had been longer. I learned a whole bunch.
Even today,one of the instructors who had only been there a few times,sought me out at the event,so she could say hi to Bruno.
He still doesn't like her treats though LOL~
She was very amused by this.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> UGH! I hate it when ppl are like "no you need to make them get along and sniff" BS is all I really have to say about that.
> 
> I look at it this way, I should be more interesting than the dog next to them. They should ignore all dogs and focus on me. Even my dogs who like other dogs I do not want them looking for playmates they should be paying attention to me and nothing else. The dogs do not need to meet and I tell my students not to let the dog play or say hi unless they will know that dog for life. No need to risk any problems!
> 
> Not all dogs have to say "hi" that just bugs me as a trainer when I see other trainers try to make all dogs get along. The same reason I hate dog parks for any breed, just asking for trouble!


:goodpost: well said!!!! i agree all of mine are pretty much dog friendly atm but that does not mean it gives them the right to focus on them period unless i give the command "go say hello" lol which i don't offten but whatever


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats! My girl got her CGC too. 3 more to go. lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

CONGRATS! Well done :3


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I want him to be able to be in close proximity of other dogs,and be able to ignore them,as if they weren't even there.
> 
> *My friend keeps telling me I'm making it worse, by constantly watching him like a hawk,and not letting him meet other dogs up close. But I don;t feel like I am.*
> I keep telling her Pit bulls are different from other dogs,and are not trained the same.
> ...


This is the post of a responsible pit bull owner, Katie. The first bold/red statement you made is correct. You are not making anything worse, you are just being responsible by knowing where your dog is and what he is doing. Never put your dog in a situation he is comfortable with because that often causes a dog to act inappropriately and will make the situation worse. Go with your gut. If you aren't comfortable then don't do it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is Awsome Katie!! Congrats to both you and Bruno!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*wahoo!*

congratulations!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This is the post of a responsible pit bull owner, Katie. The first bold/red statement you made is correct. You are not making anything worse, you are just being responsible by knowing where your dog is and what he is doing. Never put your dog in a situation he is comfortable with because that often causes a dog to act inappropriately and will make the situation worse. Go with your gut. If you aren't comfortable then don't do it.


I'm glad to hear, I'm not just being over paranoid. Sometimes they make me feel like I am.

I mean, Bruno was fine yesterday,he had a lot of fun! Even without meeting other dogs.
I don;t see the problem. I figured just being around all these leashed dogs,and getting to walk by them,was enough socialization for him that day.

The only dog who sniffed him,and he was ok with, was a timid white and black spotted pitty.
Very sweet dog,just shy. I think Bruno liked her,cause she wasn't all hyper and up in his face. Plus she was submissive,he enjoyed that too. :3

Bruno was so submissive with MoMo,but I see now he's a dominate dog. He showed slight signs of becoming that way,even with MoMo,like stealing her bones,right out from under her nose.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Katie, you're doing an excellent job so far!! You've come a long way, and you're finally starting to exhibit signs of a responsible, noteworthy APBT owner!! I'm very proud of you and Bruno for your accomplishments thus far!! Keep up the great work, and please keep us posted. As Lauren said, go with your gut instinct, it won't steer you wrong. If you don't feel comfortable, or Bruno's showing he's uncomfortable, don't stay in that situation, as it can only cause adverse affects and unwanted behavior that could make you and Bruno regress in your training. Lisa hit the nail on the head also, Bruno doesn't have to say hello or be friendly with any dogs. His focus needs to be on you at all times! Watch some of Lisa's vids that she posted on her dogs doing Agility and Obed competitions... you'll see what I mean. The dog should NEVER take his eyes off you, but should be watching and waiting for your next command! Again, I'm very proud of you both and keep up the great work! Tell your friend to come here and do some reading, even if she only comes as a guest. She can learn a boat load of information that will change her view on things regarding training and the breed itself.*


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> *Katie, you're doing an excellent job so far!! You've come a long way, and you're finally starting to exhibit signs of a responsible, noteworthy APBT owner!! I'm very proud of you and Bruno for your accomplishments thus far!! Keep up the great work, and please keep us posted. As Lauren said, go with your gut instinct, it won't steer you wrong. If you don't feel comfortable, or Bruno's showing he's uncomfortable, don't stay in that situation, as it can only cause adverse affects and unwanted behavior that could make you and Bruno regress in your training. Lisa hit the nail on the head also, Bruno doesn't have to say hello or be friendly with any dogs. His focus needs to be on you at all times! Watch some of Lisa's vids that she posted on her dogs doing Agility and Obed competitions... you'll see what I mean. The dog should NEVER take his eyes off you, but should be watching and waiting for your next command! Again, I'm very proud of you both and keep up the great work! Tell your friend to come here and do some reading, even if she only comes as a guest. She can learn a boat load of information that will change her view on things regarding training and the breed itself.*


:goodpost: look at you being a good APBT owner, get em girl!!


----------

